# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Musashi Asuka Tanto steel type.

## S. Isaac

Hello, new here so I hope I have this in the right place.

I just purchased a Musashi Asuka Hand Forged Tanto (Black) #16 from Musashi swords  directly. 
My question is what is the actual steel type they use if anyone knows. Just for my own piece of mind.
Its really not a bad blade for the price and I am very happy with the way it looks and feels over all.  

The card that comes with it says "Blade Material: Traditional hand forge (kitae) high carbon steel with tsukurikomi process. Body of the sword (Tsukurikomi) is mune with two surfaces (UNCKUBITSUKURI)."

The companys website says this about it. "Functional hand forged Tantos. Made with high tempered carbon steel. The blades were created using high carbon steel, throughly tempered then water quenched for a consistent hardness. The Tanto is sharp and can be disassembled." 

One other small hopefully quick question. how can I remove surface scuffs on a Tenchi Katana I own. I have been learning some basic cuts from my friend who has many years experience with swords and Katana. I dont want to polish it per say and my friend does not know anything about polishing. I know I need to find a proper sensei but have not had any luck here in Louisville Ky.
I did find a Kendo club but currently it is outside of my budget as I try to finish up collage. 

Thanks for any info or advice.

----------


## Gary S

I think there is a group that practices in Memphis, Tennesee. If you do a google search for "Richard Babick" ( he wrote a book) you should eventually find it.

----------


## S. Isaac

Gary S, about the group in question.  I did not try to find any info on it since Memphis is 6 hours from Louisville. I would be willing to travel about 1 hour to 2 (2 is pushing it). 

Still looking for the steel type  :Confused:

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Have you tried asking Musashi-swords themselves? These don't look like they're made my Chris Zhou, so I doubt Kenneth can help.. My bet would be 1045 or 1060 hi-carb steel, those two seem to be the most popular types of chinatana blade steels.

----------


## Garrett C.

I own one and judging by the hardness compared to my other swords, I'd say they use 1045 or they could have tempered a higher carbon steel back too much.

----------


## Dan Keding

There is a dojo for MJER iaido in Indianapolis which is about an hour and a half from Louisville.

----------

